# Custom call help



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey guys I have some call bodies I have made.... I just can't get them drilled out right. Is there anyone I can ship a call body too that will drill it out correctly for me? Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Send me a picture of what you have, and what you want done. I can PM you my addy.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

What are you making them out of and I take it you must not be using a lathe or at least not using some kind of mandrel.


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

I am making them out of a chunk of burl wood I have, making them on a lathe also just have no way of getting a hole clear thru them without messing it up


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If you have already turned the call it will be awfull hard to drill a hole now and keep it straight. You need to buy a 7mm pen mandrel from penn state (they are about $18) Then you drill a 1/4" hole through your blank before you put it on the lathe. Slide the blanks onto the mandrel and then turn, thats it.


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok thanks or the help!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You can also drill 1/2 hole and then make some taperd spacers to fit in the hole so it will be tight on the 7mm mandrel.Take a look at this thread it may help
http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/14709-turning-a-call-in-8-min/


----------

